# صنع مايك لاسلكي {جهاز لاسلكي}



## kaaoda (5 نوفمبر 2011)

:73:اعتذر عن الموضوع السابق ولكن هذا الموضوع المخططات ستشرح وهي في المرفقات


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

